# Will there ever be mod for PS3



## pig098 (Dec 18, 2007)

Will there ever be mod for PS3?


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sure it's quite possible.
Every system gets modded, cracked, etc eventually.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Eventually...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 18, 2007)

Aye, it might be expensive though, buying blank blurays to burn games on to and stuff.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> Aye, it might be expensive though, buying blank blurays to burn games on to and stuff.




Yes, it may not be worth it even if the PS3 could be modded - Blank BluRays are like 20 dollars a piece (at BestBuy)!


----------



## Alastair (Dec 18, 2007)

They usually come as quickly as there is a desire for a method. So with the PS3? There may never be a method. There was apparently an ISO loader by paradox but they probably didn't think that anyone had a PS3 to use it on.


----------



## joe_user (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Yes, it may not be worth it even if the PS3 could be modded - Blank BluRays are like 20 dollars a piece (at BestBuy)!


There was a time, when CD-R's were 20USD; even then it was worth for people copying the games.

And if you can't spend 20 bucks: the PS3 is a little bit more expensive.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Umm there's a mod... But it can't play PS3 backups, only PS2/PS1 backups and it only works on the 80,60 or 20GB PS3's. And BTW a mod doesn't necessarily mean it will use discs. The PS3 has Hard drives remember, and not all games are as big as sony makes it seem.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Umm there's a mod... But it can't play PS3 backups, only PS2/PS1 backups and it only works on the 80,60 or 20GB PS3's. And BTW a mod doesn't necessarily mean it will use discs. The PS3 has Hard drives remember, and not all games are as big as sony makes it seem.


I dont think that it will possible to play games from the Harddrive, look at the 360...


----------



## amptor (Dec 19, 2007)

eventually but blank media are expensive and the games are large, so that kinda outweighs buying media or hard drive space to pirate games for it.

just stick with xbox360, it has more games than ps3 anyways.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 19, 2007)

Discs aint that bad , 25GB verbatim blue ray =£10 , still better than £40 for original. Size of games isn't that bad either , not all of them are massive as some make out , and even a full 25GB wouldn't take that long for a decent connection. I'm only on 8Mb and it would take less than 10 hours (unless I messed up somewhere) and that isn't even a top connection , there is plenty of people here with 10+mb connections and even 20mb connections.

Maybe couple of years ago size and discs would of been prob , but not now , unless your still stuck on some crap low speed connection.


----------



## Beware (Dec 19, 2007)

The Infectus modchip can be installed in a PS3.  I'm not totally sure what it can do, but I DO know it does something. XD

I don't honestly see a dedicated modchip for the PS3 anywhere in the near future.  There simply isn't enough need for them yet.  The only reason the Infectus can control a PS3 is because it is a universal modchip (it could control your toaster if it really wanted to XD).


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 19, 2007)

Infectus lets your read back and reflash the NAND chips that stow the firmware. As with PSP and it's firmware I'd expect a soft mod long before any, what is normally and incorrectly termed, mod chip.

I also recall when dual layer writeable DVD's were in the $20 range and burners that were capable were above $500... times change and as the market starts picking up such products blanks become less costly.

Probably can thank the 360 drive hacks for DVD-9's coming down from $10 a pop in the last couple years, never mind the simple fact that 360 sales (to both those who'd hack the drive as well as out of warranty replacement units) increased giving developers the illusion that there would be more people buying games for the console... but that' another discussion entirely.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> eventually but blank media are expensive and the games are large, so that kinda outweighs buying media or hard drive space to pirate games for it.
> 
> just stick with xbox360, it has more games than ps3 anyways.



More =/=Better right? And before someone argues, The better is an opinion so keep this in mind.


----------



## Beware (Dec 19, 2007)

More != better, but more games = more options so a wider selection of people can enjoy the console.  Plus, it is a fact that there are more hits on the 360 than PS3 for the simple reason that there are more games (based on sales).


----------



## adgloride (Dec 19, 2007)

If the PS3 is ever modded its going to have to be a similar method to the 360 or Wii, a drive flash or chip.  If its an illegal bios, Sony will be able to detect it as soon as you go online.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> More != better, but more games = more options so a wider selection of people can enjoy the console.Â Plus, it is a fact that there are more hits on the 360 than PS3 for the simple reason that there are more games (based on sales).




Obviously it has titles that sold more than PS3 titles. The PS3 has sold half the amount of the Xbox 360... But then again hasn't the Xbox 360 been out for 2 years? It's obvious it would sell more on the console that sold more. Look at the PS2 and the Xbox. Multi platform titles ALWAYS sold more on the PS2 vs the Xbox. Same this gen except it changed position because Microsoft rushed out an unfinished console. It was only finished completely AFTER the PS3/Wii launch since only in around October (November?) that they added the new CPU, Heatsink, etc.. That should of been there in the first place.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 19, 2007)

^^^ Want to bet how many posts until they start a full fledged flamewar?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have my money on three.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > More != better, but more games = more options so a wider selection of people can enjoy the console.  Plus, it is a fact that there are more hits on the 360 than PS3 for the simple reason that there are more games (based on sales).
> ...


A few FACTS from Gamerankings:

The 360 has 12 games with an average higher than 9
The 360 has 29 games with an average higher than 8.5

De PS 3 has (only) 2 games with an average higher than 9 (these are multiplatform, CoD 4 and Oblivion)
De PS 3 has 11 games with an average higher than 8.5

De Wii has 3 games with an average higher than 9. (Including SMG with a 9.7, good work Nintendo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
De Wii has 7 games with an average higher than 8.5

So don't ever say that the games library of the PS3 comes even close.
I agree on you with the failure rate on the Xbox 360, but as i have an Elite it is not realy something i have to worry about.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> ...





Where did I say the PS3 has the same library of games? And considering the PS3 has been out half the Time it's pretty darn good. And you know the Elite still suffers from the RROD problem. Exact same thing as other 360's except it is a black matte and has a 120GB HDD.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> And you know the Elite still suffers from the RROD problem. Exact same thing as other 360's except it is a black matte and has a 120GB HDD.


Anyone who isn't an idiot can avoid the RROD with the new Falcon set. Just keep it in a well ventilated area.

At least our warranties aren't voided because of dust inside our consoles.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 28, 2007)

Cut it out children, this is a thread asking about any possible mods for the PS3, not a flame war between the PS3 and Xbox360.

You know what; I have both. They're both great in their own ways. Shaddup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for modding, I think when the price of blu-ray comes down a bit (burners and media) there will be more interest in hacking the PS3. Give it time. I'll bet you sometime next year.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And you know the Elite still suffers from the RROD problem. Exact same thing as other 360's except it is a black matte and has a 120GB HDD.
> ...




Obviously you never seen the actual console from that story. And at least PSN is working fine ATM unlike Xbox Live which has been down for the past week with Microsoft not knowing how to fix it!


----------



## 754boy (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 22 2007 said:
> ...



Please stop the flame war. Stay on topic. I understand you're defending your PS3 but c'mon, lets talk about hacks!!! I dont think it'll be hacked anytime soon. Even so, those blank BluRay discs are expensive and the burner needed costs almost as much as the PS3 itself. Maybe a hack to play games from the HDD would be more economical.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> ...




That's what I'm hoping for. Hopefully I'll have upgraded to my faster connection by then, downloading  15 gig games on a 768k connection would take days x_x


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 31, 2007)

I really don't see why people keep going on about the price of blue ray discs and the burner. They are no more expensive then dvd burners when they first came out. First dvd burner cost me nearly £300 and the discs were not cheap either. That didn't stop them making a mod for the ps2. If the ps3 gets hacked , it will get hacked , they aint gonna go , oh we have a hack , but lets not release because the blank media is too expensive.  

Blank disc = £10 , retail game = £30-40. Blank doesn't seem so expensive now does it?.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I really don't see why people keep going on about the price of blue ray discs and the burner. They are no more expensive then dvd burners when they first came out. First dvd burner cost me nearly £300 and the discs were not cheap either. That didn't stop them making a mod for the ps2. If the ps3 gets hacked , it will get hacked , they aint gonna go , oh we have a hack , but lets not release because the blank media is too expensive.Â
> 
> Blank disc = £10 , retail game = £30-40. Blank doesn't seem so expensive now does it?.



Compared to DVDs it is expensive, compared to games not that much.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Armadillo @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see why people keep going on about the price of blue ray discs and the burner. They are no more expensive then dvd burners when they first came out. First dvd burner cost me nearly £300 and the discs were not cheap either. That didn't stop them making a mod for the ps2. If the ps3 gets hacked , it will get hacked , they aint gonna go , oh we have a hack , but lets not release because the blank media is too expensive.Â
> ...



True compared to dvd it is , but you can't really expect new tech like blu-ray to be the same price as dvds that have been out ages. 

Point I was trying to make is , compared to games you are still gonna save. The discs are no more expensive than other blank media when they first appeared (dvd was expensive when it first came , blank cds , same expensive) , yet people seem to forget that. Also people just seem to be stuck on the price , like unless the hack is for hdd , there is no point , or that a hack won't come unless blu-ray goes cheaper.

When the price of blu-ray is gonna have no effect on whether a hack appears or not.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Dec 31, 2007)

I think there's a lot of things that come into play and I hope they get something set in soon because they're probably going to make a lot more games like DMC4 and stuff and that'd be a lot more fun to get a release instead of goin some place and spending obscene amounts of money on it

plus in Japan they've made a new drive that burns like 29837 times faster and better on dvds and blu-ray discs as well


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Vahnyyz @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> I think there's a lot of things that come into play and I hope they get something set in soon because they're probably going to make a lot more games like DMC4 and stuff and that'd be a lot more fun to get a release instead of goin some place and spending obscene amounts of money on it
> *
> plus in Japan they've made a new drive that burns like 29837 times faster and better on dvds and blu-ray discs as well*




Link? I'd like to look into this burner.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 22 2007 said:
> ...


Xbox Live is having problems because it got an overload of new users. PSN is fine because no one is playing on it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> ...



Were supposed to be on topic. So IMO the PS3 will get a mod probably in around 1.5 years, hopefully sooner. And to be a little off topic, PSN is fine because Sony isn't afraid to give users dedicated servers and on PSN there are constantly people playing. On Resistance there are always thousands of people playing 40 people matches. Motorstorm there are always hundreds of players racing. Guess that no one was a little understatement eh? This is of course only 2 games out of hundreds the PS3 has. And that overload of users is a theory from Microsoft. They have yet to prove that is what really happened, especially considering the PS3 sold more than the 360 last week.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=9173

thats one link i know and they're developing others but i can't remember the links atm


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 31 2007 said:
> ...


Halo 3 had numbers close to a million, and there are more 360's out in the hands of consumers. So yeah, in comparison, no one would fit.


----------



## Banger (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Umm there's a mod... But it can't play PS3 backups, only PS2/PS1 backups and it only works on the 80,60 or 20GB PS3's. And BTW a mod doesn't necessarily mean it will use discs. The PS3 has Hard drives remember, and not all games are as big as sony makes it seem.


It is so true.

Some examples.
Unreal Tournament III was 4.17 GB
Kane And Lynch was 9.59 GB
Blacksite Area was 51 7.80 GB
Assassins Creed was 7.88 GB
GuitarHero III Legends of Rock was 5.75 GB

And when there is a good method it could probably have the games run off Dual Layer dvd's like the PS2. And there will also probably be a way to trim the game down a bit too but then you would lose some video or what not.

Also you can get bluray disks as cheap as 16.98 at newegg and thats including shipping and handling.

The biggest game I seen is Uncharted Drakes Fortune which is 21.00 GB

Then again I really do not go looking around for games.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 1, 2008)

bangbanger said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Umm there's a mod... But it can't play PS3 backups, only PS2/PS1 backups and it only works on the 80,60 or 20GB PS3's. And BTW a mod doesn't necessarily mean it will use discs. The PS3 has Hard drives remember, and not all games are as big as sony makes it seem.
> ...




Lol where do you get your numbers from?




Linkiboy said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiboy said:
> ...




Debatable. I'll just leave this though.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Lol where do you get your numbers from?



Guessing he got em from scene releases.

MRN release of UT3 =45X100MB 
MRN release of kane and lynch is 52X200MB
Blacksite 84X100MB
Assassins creed is 85X100MB
Guitar hero is 62x100MB

Only games out that are anywhere near full capacity are drakes fortune which is just under 22GB and lair which is just under 25GB.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 1, 2008)

there is nothing to mod 

get a ps3 

taledega nights 
drake uncharted fortune 

boom you have the entire ps3 collection right there


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 22, 2008)

Not worth modding since Blu Ray discs are very expensive.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Not worth modding since Blu Ray discs are very expensive.



Don't bump old threads.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Not worth modding since Blu Ray discs are very expensive.


Since it was already bumped....
Meh either pay 10 or 60 dollars for a ps3 game.You choose


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

Blu ray discs are expensives and a blu ray burner is still too expensive.. 

With blu ray's "victory" over hddvd, the prices should drop, but I don't think it will be as cheap as DVD media in less then 2 or 3 years.. 

Blu ray looks like a very complicated technology, a modchip for a blu ray drive looks like something hard to make and it'll probably be very expensive.. 
If PS3 continues to sell the way it's doing now, the interesting in modding will grow  and we should see a modchip soon..


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 26, 2008)

Blu-ray disks have come down in price really quickly, I can get Verbatim BDR disks for £5 a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the drive I own only set me back £200


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know. $24 to buy a single blank Blu-Ray disc just to copy a game? I guess that's still saving $36.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I don't know. $24 to buy a single blank Blu-Ray disc just to copy a game? I guess that's still saving $36.



And when you have a bad burn?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 26, 2008)

$24  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Can get a single verbatim disc for £5.99 ($12ish) and you guys normally get stuff much cheaper than us


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 26, 2008)

Whoops. $24 was the re-writable version. Normal is $20.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 26, 2008)

plus you have to have a blu ray burner which would cost a quite of bit of money


----------



## JPH (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Whoops. $24 was the re-writable version. Normal is $20.



Yes, I saw some blank BluRay disc up at BestBuy for 20 dollars, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're going to purchase some, purchase them online, and in bulk.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 26, 2008)

Blu-ray burners have dropped. £185 will get you a Pioneer BDR-202 4x Blu-Ray burner. That's less money than I paid for my x4 dvd writer.

£185 for a burner and £5.99 a disc. Not that expensive any more and would be well worth it if a hack for the ps3 appeared.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 26, 2008)

Well even if it does happen, i think sony will go to the extreme to stop people from modding their PS3s


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

It'll probably happen eventually.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 3, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Well even if it does happen, i think sony will go to the extreme to stop people from modding their PS3s


Like M$?
Eventually there will be a mod for the PS3, but I think it will take some time.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 3, 2008)

The mod they are working on currently for the PS3 will not require blue ray dsics or burners because they are making it so you can play the games off of an HDD


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> The mod they are working on currently for the PS3 will not require blue ray dsics or burners because they are making it so you can play the games off of an HDD


Wow that will be pretty hard I guesse, Isnt that easy to detect?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 6, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm really not sure. I just read the other day that some people are faking how far along they have come with modding the PS3 as well so this all could be a hoax.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 6, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Not worth modding since Blu Ray discs are very expensive.



It's worth modding if you can play backups. Who would want to buy a game for $60-$80 only to find out it sucks? I would rather pay $20 for the game (cost of Blu-Ray disc). 
However, now that I think about it, Blu-Ray burners are around $500. And the amount of space the games would take up on your computer, and the time...It would be hell.
It could go either way for the PS3.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 6, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the biggest game gets on a dual layer blu-ray, that is 50GB on a computer, it's so little space, I mean, I could get more than 40 games of 50 GB stores easily on harddrives.


----------



## saulin (Mar 18, 2008)

I can see the PS3 getting hacked like the Gamecube was. By streaming the games.

I never owned a Gamecube but I heard this method sucked because a lot of games would run slow. Now with consoles having USB ports. There probably will be a way to load the games off a HDD. Personally I think there isn't much demand for hacking the PS3. But eventually something will come out.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure that people will start modding seriously when MGS4 comes out but even though games aren't as big as anyone makes them out to be, those of us with a slow conection would rather just buy the game than wait 2 weeks for it to download.
And the fact that the bluray discs cost about a third of the game isn't really helping either.
Maybe in a couple of years when everyone has moved over to 10+ mb connections and bluray has become a lot cheaper will a lot more people pirate the PS3.

Though at the price its sold, I'm pretty sure those people could afford a fast connection and bluray discs.


----------



## RaiDesu (Mar 18, 2008)

It's possible that all this could be done via Linux, as more and more of the system becomes explored.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 18, 2008)

ther wil never BE MOD for ps3 ther might be A mod


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.gameguru.in/sony-playstation-3/...ly-compromised/


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 18, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> http://www.gameguru.in/sony-playstation-3/...ly-compromised/


It says the team promised to release the loader on the 17th of March.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 18, 2008)

Aw damn. I just updated to 2.17 yesterday.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 18, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Aw damn. I just updated to 2.17 yesterday.



So did I lol x-x


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 23, 2008)

There's gonna be one eventually.


----------



## ExDee (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm maybe because the disks will surely have a size of 8gig+ since the high res. Well surely that can't fit on a disk. Maybe they can run it from the hard drive


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 23, 2008)

Can't run from the HDD at present, because it's FAT32 only ... and you can't have files larger than 4gb on a FAT32 HDD.

Normally, games would be run as an ISO, but the FAT32 thing precludes that, so it would have to be something that allowed all the files normally within an ISO to be read from a folder, that contained all the files.


----------



## Mucuna (Apr 1, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fake...:-\

Their blog (http://group-slump.blogspot.com/) does not even exist anymore.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably not espcially since the user base is so low right now, and without any worth while games available the chances of anyone going to the trouble of downloading 20gig plus games that u can get on ps2 are slim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> ther wil never BE MOD for ps3 ther might be A mod


yes sir lol


----------



## b4nn3d (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/31/ps3-hom...nd-hello-world/


----------



## Westside (Apr 1, 2008)

One is coming out today.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 1, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Probably not espcially since the user base is so low right now, and without any worth while games available the chances of anyone going to the trouble of downloading 20gig plus games that u can get on ps2 are slim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...11 million units is not ''so low''...For one. Second of all, ''without any worth while games'', this is just full of fail. Uncharted, DMC4, CoD4, Heavenly Sword, Orange Box, Motorstorm, Resistance, aren't worth while games in your eyes? None of the games I listed are available on the PS2. I don't know where your from but you're *Very* mis-informed.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 2, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Probably not espcially since the user base is so low right now, and without any worth while games available the chances of anyone going to the trouble of downloading 20gig plus games that u can get on ps2 are slim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are very few 20GB games. Just look up the scene releases , none are ripped and most seem to be around the 8GB mark to download , there seems to be very few that are fill the whole disc yet , only ones I can even think of that are 20GB+ are drakes fortune , lair and dynasty warriors and some Japanese games. Besides that, downloading 20GB is no more trouble than downloading 4.37GB or 7 or so GB for 360 games ,it'll just take a bit longer.

I still don't see what the user base and size of games has to do with anything though. If it could be done it would be. No one is going to say well , we have a way , but as people will bitch about download sizes , blu-ray prices and just moan in general , we won't bother.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

A couple of games are about 24gb ... but they are ones that have a large range of textures, for different resolutions.


----------



## godsakes (Apr 8, 2008)

Sony are pretty safe from piracy, it simply doesn't make much economic sense to pirate a game 

the cheapest Blu ray burner is around £160

cheapest blanks are around £11 (let's not forget coasters), it's likely the reliable discs will cost £15

hell if you use usenet and are buying block sizes, a 100gb allowance won't last long for 25gb discs - that'll add another £7 to the cost. *In total it's going to be over £22 a game!! *might as well buy a new game for £30-40 and trade it in once you're done. 

compare that with the xbox360 where most newish computers have a DL burner built in (so no extra setup cost). you can get vertbium DL discs for under £1.50, if you're using a usenet block account add another £1.50 (for a 6-7gb download). In total around £3 a game, it's a no brainer when it comes to the 360.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 8, 2008)

It will most likely be an ISO loader from a hard drive...but MOST likely the mod will be a long way off because Sony was smart to put Linux on the PS3 (most hacks are derived solely for the purpose of Linux installation).


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 8, 2008)

godsakes said:
			
		

> Sony are pretty safe from piracy, it simply doesn't make much economic sense to pirate a game
> 
> the cheapest Blu ray burner is around £160
> 
> ...



I disagree. For one your prices for the blanks are much too high. You can pick up reliable verbatim bd-r discs for £5-9 (price seems to fluctuate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Usenet a block account will last about the same as it will 360 games , go look at the scene releases of ps3 games , most are 8-9GB , only a few come in at 20GB+. Even if you did anticipate and say well they might get bigger if you know you're going to pull 25GB a game , why would you buy a 100GB block for £7 , when you can get unlimited accounts for around the same price.

So your looking at like £9ish a game. Not including usenet subs as not everyone uses + likely you don't have it soley for ps3 games , so it's unfair to add that to the price , may as well add your isp costs.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> It will most likely be an ISO loader from a hard drive...but MOST likely the mod will be a long way off because Sony was smart to put Linux on the PS3 (most hacks are derived solely for the purpose of Linux installation).



Nope, not any time soon, anyway.

It can't be done with ISOs, as the PS3 can't read files larger than 4gb ... so, it'll either from a disc or something where the files can be 'loose'.


----------



## godsakes (Apr 8, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> I disagree. For one your prices for the blanks are much too high. You can pick up reliable verbatim bd-r discs for £5-9 (price seems to fluctuate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's your supplier? you'll have to recommend me a cheaper DL supplier while you're at it.

i don't think it's unfair to include usenet costs provided your main reason in doing so is downloading huge game files.... the way i see it is anything that's sub 1gb (music/films etc) can easily by downloaded for free via torrents overnight at 40-70kps, it's a different kettle of fish when you're downloading a 8-20gb game at that kind of speed. The reason why i buy block accounts is i'm selective with my downloads, not every game is worth downloading and of those which are, aren't generally released in the same month so it works out more expensive to have a monthly subscription.

the reason why i don't include ISP costs is because it's a fixed cost which i would incur irrespective of whether i downloaded games or not.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.svp.co.uk have verbatim blu-rays for £8.93 and digitipromo.co.uk do them for about the same. Newshosting.com will give you unlimited usenet for around £7 per month , but you gotta download enough to make it worth while.

As for the usenet costs , point I was attempting to make is , I don't think it's right to include them in argument for it not be economically  viable to pirate ps3 and you may as well buy them , because that cost isn't going to be there for everyone , it's  a individual basis. Just didn't think it's fair to make a blanket statement that sony are pretty safe , then include a cost that not everyone has , rather than just the costs that everyone will need  (burner + discs).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2008)

linux vs the PS3: while it is not locked completely down there is still a hypervisor blocking some of the more interesting stuff (similar to the GC mode on the wii). You know some of the more militant linux advocates (hell trying to port linux to everything imaginable usually places you in that club and we know are more than enough of those) will go for full access:
http://www.cellperformance.com/public/linu...elOverview.html
You can see it is far from mediocre stuff there too "no direct access by guest OSes to the GPU is allowed currently".

usenet costs: I usually pay for unlimited and that seems to work for me. A giganews unlimited account with no SSL is around £13 with the US dollar being so fun right now (which by my calculations places it up there with xbox live and DVD rental accounts in terms of easy payments) and for the record BT use giganews (with 3 connections and a top speed of around 60 kbytes/sec from each connection).


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 9, 2008)

Just to add to the debate...

Of course there will be some form of a mod for the PS3. Couldn't say when but when you get enough people going at something, they figure a way out eventually.

It took what? 3 years before Gamecube got it's first actual mod chip? Of course there was sdload stuff and PSO Streaming (I used it like a cheap ass!) but the actual chips came around quite a while after these I think.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's wrong. The PS3 can read files larger than 4 Gigs. The PS3 doesn't use FAT 32.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

FAT 32 isn't the only way of limiting how large a file a system can read.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> FAT 32 isn't the only way of limiting how large a file a system can read.



Obviously, but I assumed, you thought it would be FAT 32. So., tell me, what do you think is the limitation here?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Many cracking/hacking groups have reported the limitation ... most notably parad0x.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Many cracking/hacking groups have reported the limitation ... most notably parad0x.



Also, it would probably be easy to test yourself with a massive movie file or something...


----------



## enigmaindex (Apr 9, 2008)

I posted this a while back in the PS3 section. A Hello World was done on the PS3 via firmware 2.20 (the latest)

But as many people said its probably fake as the video is dodgy. I apologise if this information has already been posted here i am very tired and cant be assed looking through the thread.

Anyways heres the link

clicks here


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Many cracking/hacking groups have reported the limitation ... most notably parad0x.



Well paradox are full of shit then, as I've got a 6gb avi containing loads of south park episodes and the PS3 has no trouble reading it and even seeks to bookmarks in seconds.

What it can't do (and where you've probably picked this up) is play >4gb files on an EXTERNAL USB DRIVE (which will be FAT32).

But then you'll probably spit your dummy at that and say I'm being nasty to you - but I really don't give a shit about some middle aged manc twat with a superiority complex.


----------

